# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  بخوانیم یا نه؟

## kimura

سلام بچه ها
خب بچه ها تا اونجایی که میدونم یه سری حذفیات از طرف سنجش داشتیم.
سوال: آیا بخوانیم؟
من توش موندم که زیست که همه گفتار ها به هم مربوطن چطوری یه سری ها حذف کرده؟
یا فیزیک برایند بردارها چجوری حذف میکنه که هم تو یازدهم هم تو دهم و شاید فصل یک دوازهم بهش نیاز داریم؟



ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید 
باتشکر :Yahoo (83):

----------


## kimura

کسی نظری نداره؟  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## telma_alen

> کسی نظری نداره؟



اگه خوب خوندی و برای درصدای بالا تلاش میکنی حتما بخون
ولی اگه تاحالا نخوندی ولشون کن در حد ی روخوانی که اگه حفظیات بود بتونی بزنی ولی زیاد درگیر نشو

----------


## Erfan_brian

> سلام بچه ها
> خب بچه ها تا اونجایی که میدونم یه سری حذفیات از طرف سنجش داشتیم.
> سوال: آیا بخوانیم؟
> من توش موندم که زیست که همه گفتار ها به هم مربوطن چطوری یه سری ها حذف کرده؟
> یا فیزیک برایند بردارها چجوری حذف میکنه که هم تو یازدهم هم تو دهم و شاید فصل یک دوازهم بهش نیاز داریم؟
> 
> 
> 
> ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید 
> باتشکر


مشکلی نداره دیگه ترکیبی هم که اون توش باشه نمیاد. ولی حواست باشه که احتمالا سنجش سوالات اون فصولی که کمی حذفی دارن رو سخت کنه ...

----------


## kimura

خیلی ممنون برای راهنمایی 
کاشکی  میگفتن صفحه به صفحه  کجاهارو نخونیم :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Mahsa.TS

کنکور 99 که از نظام قدیم هم تو زیست داده بودن :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------

